# Dicrossus maculatus laid eggs



## wsjjqxiaoq (Nov 18, 2010)

after i successfully bred Dicrossus filamentosus, my Dicrossus maculatus laid eggs.
hope they can be gorw up


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Grats on the spawn! They're a wonderful looking fish!


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I successfully raised several spawning of them a number of years ago. The only problem was they turned out 90% female. You may over come that problem if you raise them at the high end of their temperature range.


----------



## wsjjqxiaoq (Nov 18, 2010)

Bwhiskered said:


> I successfully raised several spawning of them a number of years ago. The only problem was they turned out 90% female. You may over come that problem if you raise them at the high end of their temperature range.


what is the temperature balance the sexual percentage?
now my tank is constant 28C, is that fine?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

There are two factors that can effect the sex racial. Temperature and PH. Imoved on to other fish and did not over come the problem. Here is an article by a person that did. http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/breeding/silvestri_Dicrossus_maculatus.html


----------



## wsjjqxiaoq (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks, it really helpful


----------

